# RV Burns to Ground in Slab City



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2016)

Every once in a while in Slab City you'll see a black column of smoke in the distance, which usually means someone's camper or camp is on fire. In this video we went to go check it out since occasionally people need help putting the fires out.

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## todd (Nov 18, 2016)

not a whole lot you can do with no water.. that sucks.
Where did the municipal department come from?


----------



## Dmac (Nov 18, 2016)

That sucks. It is surprising how fast a RV or trailer can burn up. Hope no one was hurt. You said that his trailer burned last week too? Did he piss someone off or what?


----------



## Johnny P (Nov 18, 2016)

damn that sucks.


----------



## Deleted member 17306 (Nov 18, 2016)

Wow. Was the first fire an accident? I've always found James to be quite a nice guy. But, dealing in as much he does, it's not hard to imagine things going sideways. It seems like he probably doesn't deserve that..but, who knows how much things have changed since I've been there last.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2016)

As far as anyone knows, both incidents were an accident, so it was just some really shitty luck. 

And there was a niland fire department but I think they closed that down, so maybe it comes from Brawley I'm not sure. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Nov 18, 2016)

In either case, seems like it came too dang late to do much!


----------

